# A Sunday Afternoon double



## chenryiv (Sep 28, 2015)

*Long Read*

I thought that I would have been exhausted after getting back from the annual Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia Northern Zone hunt on Saturday; however, after getting permission from the commanding officer of my residence (wife), to go hunt on Sunday evening, I eagerly jumped at the opportunity. 

 The property I chose was one that I recently got permission to hunt after the owner complained that the deer were eating all of his garden produce.   In late August, a buddy and I scouted and found really good signs, but neither of us had a chance to hunt it since the season opener.    

After getting up on my perch and strapped in 20 feet up, I observed movement approximately 50 yds away and it appeared to be coming my way.  It became clearer that it was a threesome of does.  One of the does, the biggest of the 3, stopped and bedded down about 25 yds away.  The other 2 came around to my right and continued to feed on some acorns and browse.   I sat patiently waiting for them to move to my left but they didn’t want to immediately cooperate.  After some time, one of the 2 does bedded down about 7 yds on my left while the other one continued to feed.   The single doe stood then walked directly away from me offering a shot, but then turned and started to walk to my left.  At this point, I began to put tension on the string and waited for her to move into a 12-inch gap between the tree limbs that were in her direction of travel.   As they entered the opening, I picked a spot, drew to anchor and immediately released.  The arrow flew to its mark and she ran about 10 yds before crashing.   The other two does immediately jumped up and started looking in her direction.  I was reluctant to move for fear of being busted, so I froze for what appeared to be 20 min.  I was using my peripheral vision to watch the other 2 and observed that they had moved behind me to my right.  They then started in the direction of the one that had gone down, but were now on edge and jumped at every noise.  As they moved away, I reached back to my quiver that was hanging and removed a grizzly tipped arrow.  One of the two left standing then walked out into the vicinity of my effective range.  I purposely aimed lower, since they were already reacting to any noise, and released an arrow.  The doe on the receiving end of the arrow took off like a bat out of H@ll in the same direction of the previous one, and the third one ran the opposite direction.  I gave thanks to the Lord for blessing me and giving me the opportunity to participate in an activity that I enjoy, before coming down.   

I located the first doe relatively quickly, as I had seen her go down; however the second proved a little more difficult due to me not using proper blood trailing techniques.   Instead of following a blood trail, I started to search in the location where I thought that she had run.  After a frustrating endeavor, I decided to do what I should have done in the first place.  I went back to the site of the shot and located both arrows still stuck in the ground and started to track blood; I realized then that she had travelled in the opposite direction.  I finally located her about 100 yards later.  

I learned two important lessons; the first was that an alert deer will travel on adrenaline for some distance, and the second is to use the bloodtrail instead of operating on assumptions.   

64" JD Berry "Morningstar"
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
145gr Grizzly Broadhead
1- Lucky Red Bandana


----------



## pine nut (Sep 28, 2015)

Good deal and good shooting Chris!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 28, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Great job!  You are having a great year!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 28, 2015)

Congratulations on the hunt. Thanks for the story.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 28, 2015)

Good job C4...both times.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 28, 2015)

You don't see too many trad doubles. Fantastic! I gotta get me one of those bandannas!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 28, 2015)

Proud of ya!


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 28, 2015)

Congrats on a great double!!!  Thats what I call getting it done.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 28, 2015)

Good Deal


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 28, 2015)

Great day in your history book of hunts of a life time! Nice way to top off a good week in God's country. You are having an outstanding year, keep it up keep posting and be safe.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 28, 2015)

Good job Sir. Love the looks of that bow. I`m also impressed that you as well as I know who the "Boss" really is of the house..lol.
RC


----------



## Clipper (Sep 28, 2015)

Looks like you are having another outstanding year.  Congratulations and thanks for all your work on the Coopers Creek hunt, even though I didn't get to go.


----------



## JBranch (Sep 28, 2015)

Congrats, Sir, on a fine double and a well told story.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 29, 2015)

Well done man. Proud to see you knocking them down.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2015)

Awesome, congratulations sir!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 29, 2015)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice deer, your learning curve keeps going up everytime I see your posts. Dave


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 29, 2015)

thats making it happen...


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2015)

Good Job!


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice work. I sure do like that hat.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 29, 2015)

Very Nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah Crispen. You made the owner happy.


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice man! I've gotta get me one of those lucky red bandanas too...that must be what I've been missing.


----------



## antharper (Sep 29, 2015)

Congrats !


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 29, 2015)

Good job man!


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 29, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 29, 2015)

Fine job!!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 29, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 29, 2015)

What a great evening you had. Congratulations!


----------



## Gordief (Sep 29, 2015)

bandana...  i want one of those backward strung bows...  

they must be extra quiet.     good shooting...


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2015)

Gordief said:


> bandana...  i want one of those backward strung bows...
> 
> they must be extra quiet.     good shooting...



I think I'm going to build one like that next year. I've handled that one and its about the most stable feeling bow I've ever picked up. They do look backwards though.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 29, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> I think I'm going to build one like that next year. I've handled that one and its about the most stable feeling bow I've ever picked up. They do look backwards though.



I sho thought it was backwards. Goes to show how much I know.  Whatever- he sure can shoot the fire out of it.


----------



## ClovisSports (Sep 29, 2015)

Dang man!  Fine shooting.  I gotta get busy.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 29, 2015)

Good deal brother!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2015)

When you're hot, you're hot!!!! Congrat's again Crispin!!!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 29, 2015)

That pic is better than getting a buck!  That just shows you are a bad@ss bow hunter.  Congrats on two beautiful does.


----------



## John V. (Sep 30, 2015)

Well done sir! You are having an epic season!


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 1, 2015)

Another legend on this forum.  Nice job!


----------



## Tikki (Oct 5, 2015)

Getting it done x2.  Way to Go!!


----------



## ddawg (Oct 5, 2015)

Very Nice Double!


----------

